# craftsman depth adjustment



## Saberboy (Jan 22, 2013)

ok i now know i should not have bought this router it is a 9.5 amp 1 3/4 hp model 320.2767 router, the issue i am having is depth adjustment. there is no "locking ring" it is a lever clamp then an adjustment knob that can be engaged on 2 seperate gears for a fine adjustment or course adjustment. the big issue is the manual says to stand the router up on a couple of support "shims" to the depth that you want and adjust, there must be a better way to do this so i do not have take it out of the table to make a deeper cut any ideas, thank you for any suggestions


----------



## gwizz (Mar 3, 2012)

I purchased a depth gauge that is also great to measure the outside of the router bit to the fence which I have found handy a few time. I used to have the little aluminum slot gauge by for under $20.00 it's hare to beat the gauge in the line below.



http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11307

There are lots of variations on bit gauges that should help you out and could even make on yourself taking the router out, setting the depth with known thickness shims then routing out a slots in a row which you could then use as a gauge.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Saberboy (Jan 22, 2013)

thanks for the reply, what i'm looking for is an easier way to make small height adjustments without removing the router from the table, the gauge will be a big help, but ineed a way to move the height without losing the initial setting


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

*easier way to make small height adjustments*

Use a wixey digital router gauge height measurement unit. Buy Wixey Mini Digital Height Gauge WR 25 at Woodcraft.com - 24.00 at woodcraft or amazon

good luck - baker


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. 

My solution for this problem was to build a router lift. The one I made is in a video Steve Ramsey, Wood Working for Mere Mortals. There is a different lift that John Heisz, I Build It made in a video he also sells the plans. Matthias Wandel, Woodgears.CA has several lifts including a tilting one as well as a motor driven one. He also sells the plans. List of some of his lifts and others here.


----------



## Saberboy (Jan 22, 2013)

it looks like i am going to be busy building the lift, that is a great video and i subscribed to his videos because he does such a nice job thank you for the link


----------

